# warum Maden in Sägemehl?



## Stephan222 (18. Juni 2008)

Hi,

mal eine Frage:
warum machen Verkäufer ständig die Maden in Sägemehl?
Ist es nicht Sinnvoller, die "Nackt" zu verkaufen, da man die sowieso umquatiert (wegen Ammoniak-Geruch)?


----------



## Felix 1969 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: warum Maden in Sägemehl?*

Sehr gute Frage.Würd mich auch interessieren...#c


----------



## BöhserZwerg (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: warum Maden in Sägemehl?*

Ich glaub wei die Maden sonst zermatscht werden könnten#c

oda sie überleben so länger ...kp

n sinnvollen Grund wird bestimmt geben..frag doch mal den Fachhändler..der weiss bestimmt bescheid.....:vik:

Perti Heil!


----------



## Krüger82 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: warum Maden in Sägemehl?*

Das ist ja gegen den ammoniak gestank!!!! Wenn du sie ohne bekommst fangen die dinger an zu schwitzen und dann naja riechen sie! Vorm angeln trennen und waschen ( muss nicht unbedigt sein) und maismehl oder anderen lockstoff drüber! Fertig sind die maden zu fischen!!
mfg


----------



## gründler (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: warum Maden in Sägemehl?*

Bei meinem Händler wird gefragt mit oder ohne Sägemehl,ansonsten wenn ich fremdkaufe "auswärts"sage ich 1ltr ohne Mehl.
Kunde ist schließlich König!
Warum die darin laufen damit sie im Kühlschrank nicht schwitzen,verkleben abhauen etc.Und "angeblich" halten sie so länger. 
lg


----------



## Crotalus (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: warum Maden in Sägemehl?*

Die Maden haben leider auch gewisse Körperausscheidungen. Den geht es halt genau wie uns. Wenn du dir nun vorstellst, daß dutzende Tiere ohne Saugfähiges Material über längere Zeit zusammengepfercht rumwuseln... Du kannst dir wohl vorstellen, daß du dort nicht mehr hineinlangen willst. Oder...?


----------



## m-spec (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: warum Maden in Sägemehl?*

Hallo Zusammen,

der Grund ist relativ simpel:

Wenn man die Maden ohne Sägemehl (oder andere Trennmittel) verpackt dann "rennen" sie sich heiß durch die Reibung aneinander und fangen an zu "schwitzen. Da durch wird der Ammoniakgeruch noch intensiver. Das Sägemehl verhindert diesen intensiven Kontakt bzw. nimmt die Flüssigkeiten auf.

Das bessere "Trennmittel" wäre Maismehl.Transportiert man die Maden dadrin werden sie sogar noch fester und "sauberer".

Eine alternative wäre noch der Transport in einem Madenbeutel (kann man sich ganz einfach aus Baumwolleinkaufstaschen selber nähen), nur muß dann gewährleistet sein das eine Belüftung gegeben ist (also nicht irgendwo in die Tasche packen) und das der Beutel leicht befeuchtet wird.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Petri

m-spec


----------



## gründler (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: warum Maden in Sägemehl?*

Noch nen Tip,wer die möglichkeit hat oder nutzt,einen Köderkühlschrank sein "Eigen" zu nennen der sollte die Maden in großen *offenen* Wannen laufen lassen Temperatur um 1-2grad.So halten sie noch länger weil sie besser Atmen können.
lg


----------



## Stephan222 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: warum Maden in Sägemehl?*



Crotalus schrieb:


> Du kannst dir wohl vorstellen, daß du dort nicht mehr hineinlangen willst. Oder...?


Natürlich!:vik:

Nee, mal ohne Scherz, ich habe die Maden jetzt mal in einen Vanille-Bisquitmehl umquartiert.
Mal schauen, was daraus wird (natürlich im Kühlschrank).
Soll ja so die Fangquote steigern, da ja angeblich der Ammoniak-Geruch dadurch verloren geht!?


----------



## magic feeder (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: warum Maden in Sägemehl?*



m-spec schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> der Grund ist relativ simpel:
> 
> ...


 

korrekt erklärt...............#6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: warum Maden in Sägemehl?*

Auch "getunte" Maden (also fertig gewaschen und vom Sägemehl getrennt) kann man vor dem Schwitzen bewahren, in dem man einfach ein paar Streifen Küchenpapier in die Dose legt.


----------



## Krüger82 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: warum Maden in Sägemehl?*

:q:q Oder man angelt mit würmern!! :q:q


----------



## KarpfenDenis (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: warum Maden in Sägemehl?*



> Oder man angelt mit würmern!!


 

der war guuuut


----------



## mr.krabs (27. Juni 2008)

*AW: warum Maden in Sägemehl?*

Man kann sie auch in Parmesan (Barben!) einlegen oder sie schon am Abend vorher ins Futter geben, so verlieren sie ihren Ammoniakgeruch.


----------

